# TTRS OEM Sport Exhaust retrofit



## Alexwongyk (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi all 
I have a standard exhaust for my TTRS just wondering whether i can retrofit the OEM sport exhaust. Is it just the rear muffler i need to change? What is the part number?


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Cheaper and better off buying an aftermarket catback which will also be more efficient imo (+5 bhp). However, if you still want to do it, you need to change the rear silencer/muffler/exhaust tips (as the tips are black on the sports exhaust).


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes it's possible, I did this to my car a couple years back. The exhaust is one single welded piece from the secondary cats back so if you just want to change the muffler section you'll need an exhaust shop to either cut and weld or cut and add a fitting that can be clamped. Not sure why you'd need to change the exhaust tips, they don't affect the sound at all 

It's more clear with the picture below. The exhaust on the right/foreground is the standard exhaust and you can see it's one single piece up to where it would clamp to the secondary cats. Those two cylinders in the mid-pipe section are the resonators and are the same exact part # for the standard and sport exhaust. The system on the left is the sport exhaust and it has been cut just before entering the muffler and a clamp added, that was done to make it easier to ship.

The only difference between the normal and sport exhaust is the back box section. Everything else, resonators, pipe diameter, valve, are identical.


----------



## Alexwongyk (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks how much did it cost you to retro fit? Where did u get it done?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

The exhaust was like $500 I think. Install was free, did it myself


----------



## Alexwongyk (Jul 26, 2014)

Do u have the part number that you could share? Did u get it from the dealer or somewhere else?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

Alexwongyk said:


> Do u have the part number that you could share? Did u get it from the dealer or somewhere else?


I bought it used from someone who was upgrading to an aftermarket system.

It looks like the part # is 8J0 253 611M for the sport exhaust.

Also, 8J0 253 611 L for the standard exhaust.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I would imagine there are quite a few around for sale,unless most keep them to revert back to standard later.


----------



## Alexwongyk (Jul 26, 2014)

just called the dealer. They mentioned the 8j0253611 is not the exhaust part number......... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Alexwongyk (Jul 26, 2014)

Dear all 
Any idea where i could get hold of the OEM sport exhaust? Seems the dealer is not willing to help customer to retro fit them 
If anyone know how to get hold of one please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

This is how the oem sports exhaust can sound


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Would be great to use the OEM system without the 'wishbone' section. Just use a straight through pipe and bin the resonators.

I never realised it was all one section - learn something every day 

Daz


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

eastwood1875 said:


> Would be great to use the OEM system without the 'wishbone' section. Just use a straight through pipe and bin the resonators.
> 
> I never realised it was all one section - learn something every day
> 
> Daz


http://www.audirs3oc.com/clubhouse/topi ... entry16862 this guy has gutted the resonators, RS3 is basically the same system, have a read of the link.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

darren7 said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Would be great to use the OEM system without the 'wishbone' section. Just use a straight through pipe and bin the resonators.
> ...


Cheers Daz

Daz


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I've retained the centre silencer to keep things quieter inside


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thats a nice straight system.

Hows she sound?


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

jaybyme said:


> I've retained the centre silencer to keep things quieter inside


is that just the standard back box? and then a straight pipe custom made?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

No it's APR's system right up to the oem sports box.
For me,the complete APR system was a bit over the top for road use,so decided to keep the rear silencer with flap.
Basically it means I have virtually straight through pipes with the flap open.
I'm still a big fan of a fully decated oem sports system though,it's just due to the engine mods I need the option of a completely unrestricted system


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

jaybyme said:


> No it's APR's system right up to the oem sports box.
> For me,the complete APR system was a bit over the top for road use,so decided to keep the rear silencer with flap.
> Basically it means I have virtually straight through pipes with the flap open.
> I'm still a big fan of a fully decated oem sports system though,it's just due to the engine mods I need the option of a completely unrestricted system


nice how much does it cost to change everything but the back box?


----------

